# Ziva BOSS 5pt specialty show her first day as a special!



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I just have to brag, I'm so thrilled! 

Ziva (BOSS CH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent) went Best of Opposite Sex (to Freedom) today at the Mile Hi GRC Specialty, her _*very first day out*_ as a special for a *5 point major*! And she's still just a wild "puppy" of 21 months, who two days ago was unkempt and covered in mud, digging holes in my back yard. She hasn't been in the ring in months, and she has a new handler. I had zero expectations of her. But in this specialty with 154 entries, she got BOSS! So proud of her!

Terrible photo of her, but YAY!!!   








Pedigree: BOSS Am. CH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent

I wasn't there, but was told she "kicked a**," and was pulled out with Freedom to compare for BISS. I'm so thrilled!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! How thrilling for you! And she's only just begun.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Congratulations! How thrilling for you! And she's only just begun.


Yeah, her first day, at a big specialty show! If I didn't have the photo, I wouldn't have believed it. This better not be a joke!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, congratulations! 154 entries! So happy for you!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So exciting! Awesome job Ziva!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations!

I gather "specialing" a dog is showing it after it has it's CH? Is there more to it than that and can you explain for us non-show people why an owner would "special" their dog?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, Cubby, Daisy and Barb. I am still on Cloud 9. 



TheZ's said:


> Big congratulations!
> 
> I gather "specialing" a dog is showing it after it has it's CH? Is there more to it than that and can you explain for us non-show people why an owner would "special" their dog?


Yes, a special is a dog that already has its championship. It doesn't compete in the classes anymore, but goes directly to the best of breed ring and competes only against other champions.

I can only tell you why we are doing it. It's two reasons for us: Mostly, we miss having dogs in dog shows! It's addictive. Lol!  And second, she is our foundation bitch and we think it will be advantageous in some intangible way to show her to her Grand Championship, or farther if she can. It will say something (not sure what) about the quality we are starting with for our breeding program, which can have have benefits down the line as we try to develop a good reputation.

There is also, I suspect, a good deal of ego involved when people do that. We're not advanced enough to have an ego about it, yet. We are still in the joyous stage (and I hope we stay there).

And then there's the "because it's there" reason. If you have a dog capable of attaining a grand championship or a Top 20 or whatever, you kind of owe it to yourself to do it. Dogs like that don't come around very often, and when you are fortunate enough to breed or buy one it would be a shame not to show them to their full potential. I messed up with my first show dog. I got his championship (in 3 weekends) and quit, and I still regret it. I actually had a very special dog and didn't know it, and I cheated myself, his breeder, and really the breed as a whole by removing him from the ring. Like, if your son has the potential to be the next Michael Jordan and you take him out of basketball after he wins his high school championship. If you think you have something special, you should see how special it really is.

Ziva is no Michael Jordan, but she's a well put together bitch who will probably get her grand championship pretty quickly (despite the fact that she will be competing against the #1 dog in the country at virtually every show). There aren't many dogs like that, so we feel kind of obligated.

Or something like that.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

W0W!
Congratulations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats to you and Ziva!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent job Miss Ziva!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations! I love that show. I went last year and had such a great time. Good luck the rest of the weekend.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Big Congratulations, she is beautiful!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations Ziva! Love that "Easy-peasy" smile on your face


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! I'm still thrilled this morning. 



LJack said:


> Wow! Congratulations! I love that show. I went last year and had such a great time. Good luck the rest of the weekend.


I've never been to that show, and I so wanted to go there this time, but work (there's that 4-letter word) intervened. Also, I hear it was terrifically hot (maybe not compared to what you are getting).

I don't care if Ziva rolls in the grass or bites the judge the rest of the weekend, I'm already thrilled with the results!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation on specialing. I can totally understand wanting to let the dog show how good they are when you have one that seems to be "special". It sounds like Ziva is really on her way.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations to beautiful Ms. Ziva! I also love that portrait of her in the photo!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

And here is her official win photo. I'm so proud of this girl!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

OMG! Ziva went BOSS again today, for another 5-pt major on back-to-back specialty wins! Wow! So surprised! So in her first two days as a special she is almost halfway to her grand championship, with two 5-pt major specialty wins and 10 points.

Feeling very blessed right now!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Congratulations AGAIN! What a girl!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Big congratulations, Ziva is a beauty!!!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh wow!!! I had to re-check the time and post before I replied!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

She is very beautiful! Congratulations x2.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wooohoo!!!! Way to go!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

You have a very "special" girl there indeed! And sorry I had to correct her name on your FB post but I wanted to make sure you included CH as she earned it and I can't wait to see it say GCH!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> You have a very "special" girl there indeed! And sorry I had to correct her name on your FB post but I wanted to make sure you included CH as she earned it and I can't wait to see it say GCH!


Lol! I was so excited I forgot to put the CH in front of her name. Now I'm going to make sure to use MBOSS CH, and I hope GCH pretty soon! But you know how that goes, you get close and then getting those last few points can be really painful.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What does the "M" stand for - multiple?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh and congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> What does the "M" stand for - multiple?


Yup, multiple. And no one will know if it's 2 or 102.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

She is a beauty, you must be so proud! Way to go Ziva!


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Get out! That's amazing!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Um...this is almost embarrassing...but Ziva did it again today. One weekend, three major GCH wins for 14 GCH points, winning 3 times in her first 4 days as a special. The only day she didn't win the judge was on our DNS list for her, as he had put her dead last every time she has showed to him. But all the other days...*BOOM!!!*


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Goodness this is getting boring LOL. Well done Ziva. You must be over the moon.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I know I said it before, but get out! I was jokingly going to post to see if she won anything else this weekend and lo and behold... Ha!

Congratulations! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Congratulations! What a great weekend for you!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! She has really been a dream girl for you. I expect we will see that GCH before too long.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! I hope it continues, nothing to be embarrassed about. Your new handler must be ecstatic.

Sailor's littermate became a Champion at this show placing as WB and BOW on Saturday. ( I hope that is right, she also took a 5 pt major ). It was fun seeing her name listed with Diva's as the winners. Maybe I will get to see Diva at a future show.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

That is just amazing! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for humoring me, everyone.  We really are ecstatic, and are still over the moon for this weekend. 

Now I'm waiting for reality to come crashing down. There were 154 Golden entries at this show (don't know how many were absent), and she went BOSS 3 times. Next weekend she's entered in an all-breed show here in California with 24 Goldens total, and I'm wondering if maybe she's not going to get anything at all at those shows.  Ziva did well in Colorado, but the competition in California is the toughest in the nation, IMHO, so we shall see how she does back home.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow how exciting! Thrilled.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

too cool congrats!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Congratulations! I hope it continues, nothing to be embarrassed about. Your new handler must be ecstatic.
> 
> Sailor's littermate became a Champion at this show placing as WB and BOW on Saturday. ( I hope that is right, she also took a 5 pt major ). It was fun seeing her name listed with Diva's as the winners. Maybe I will get to see Diva at a future show.


I am so sorry that I keep on calling Ziva --> Diva. I caught myself before, but could not edit this one on time.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

That's amazing! How exciting and CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

This girl is awesome! Congrats!


----------

